# PhotoZone Review: Sigma 12-24mm f/4 HSM DG ART



## ahsanford (Jun 25, 2017)

Sigma's U-UWA zoom, reviewed, by PZ on both 50 and 21 MP rigs:

http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/1012-sigma1224f4art?start=1

- A


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 25, 2017)

Distortion at 12mm is pretty awful, at least compared to the Laowa 12mm f/2.8


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 25, 2017)

According to DPReview charts, distortion levels of the lens at 12mm: 2.5 focal length deviation at max (%).
Average: Short edge: 1.98% | Long edge: 0.65%
substantial but not as bad. According to PhotoZone distortions are in 5% territory.. Big difference!

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sigma-12-24mm-f4-dg-hsm-art-lens-review/2

"... The Sigma suffers from slight barrel distortion at 12mm, but that is to be expected at that wide of a focal length. By 16mm it all but disappears. The distortion at 12mm appears fairly complex, likely making it difficult to correct, but it's so subtle you're unlikely to be bothered by it...."




jolyonralph said:


> Distortion at 12mm is pretty awful, at least compared to the Laowa 12mm f/2.8


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 27, 2017)

Ugh...ly.


----------

